# Old Bits And Pieces



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I visited the parents today and was given a box of old camera stuff to stick on ebay or throw out.

A quick search on ebay tells me that most of it would be either go unsold or is only worth a quid or two so probably not worth the hassle of listing and posting etc. Some old lenses, converters, flash units (the ones that took bulbs) and exposure meters. I'll maybe list them on the trades corner to see if anyone wants to swap anything watch related for them.

However I can't identify two of them which also happen to be the most interesting.

The first is marked E Leitz Wetzlar Germany and seems to be some sort of focus gauge. You turn the disc until the two images line up and read off the distance (?).

The other is marked Tewe and seems to show you the image at the chosen focal length. It ranges from 35 to 200.

Can anyone help identify these, and advise if they have any value these days?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The Gidget on the left is an old rangefinder, exactly that. Line up images, read off distance and set for distance on lens. Not so much used now/since SLR's became the thing. Before SLR's you can only see all in the viewfinder, focus was not part of what you see/saw so you used a rangefinder to make sure you were working in right focus area so as to be in focus.

Gadget on right "might" be a cine "puller" which allows you to see the picture you are going to shoot as it will appear on screen when projected (well roughly), and is the sort of thing Hollywood directors [as portrayed by Hollywood] were always shown as having round their necks when they lined up shots before shouting "Lights", "Camera" and "Action" The adjustable focal length is simply to allow for using different focal length lenses before zooms became the thing.

I would honestly have thought only curiosity value nowadays, but that's a shame 'cos even the cheapest of these gadgets were usually well engineered and obviously state of the art then - maybe 50's into 60's?

Hope this helps, the puller might be a good prop for local Amdram people, dunno much else though.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Mel.

Both of these would make sense as they originated with my uncle who was a professional photographer (also did cine filming) and died in the 60's. Both items would of been used by him I suppose - the puller for his cine and teh rangefinder for his stills.

They certainly seem well engineered and both have survived and work well despite their age. Pity their probably not worth much but as they are so small (and good) I'll think I'll put them away somewhere safe.

Thanks again.

Robert


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

The rangefinder should be worth a few pounds to any Leica collector especially if its still in good working condition you might be suprised how much they will pay for it! Or not?









The puller probably would fetch a lot less it is more a curiosity value piece really......

Best of luck if you do bay them.

Best regards David


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, I decided to put them on *bay after all.

The rangefinder got Â£64 and its on its way to Japan. The puller got Â£40 and its arrived in Cheshire.

After paypal fees, my dad is Â£100 better off.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

An excellent result, I am suprised the puller fetched quite so much but then again if a couple of nutters er....I mean collectors who want the item bid on it you get lucky....well done.

Best regards David


----------

